# What Are Your Favorite Breeds of Dogs



## Jill (Dec 9, 2006)

My favorite breeds of dogs are:


Small Breed = Shih-tzu for overall sweetness, cuteness and calmness
Large Breed = Collie for protectiveness, beauty, intelligence and horse / livestock smarts
Harvey and I have 4 shih-tzu and one collie. Pictured below are Winston (shih-tzu) and Kelsey (collie).
_*What are your favorite breeds of dogs? And why is that so?*_


----------



## Mona (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine are Boxers and Bostons! I love them both for their wonderful wild and crazy personalities!!

:aktion033:

Here is Baylee our Boxer






and here is Molly our Boston






Sadly, it's looking like Bay;ee won;t be with us much beyond the New Year.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 9, 2006)

Large breed : Labrador (just cuz they are such a friendly people-loving dog



: )

Small breed: Miniature Pinscher (love their big dog syndrome...lol)

We have one of each! (Pics on another dog thread...



: OK, so I'm too lazy...its 5 am...to find and post them here...lol)


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 9, 2006)

Blue Heelers. Hands down no doubt about it. I cannot imagine there is a smarter dog out there, just as smart, but not smarter LOL We have had 2 pairs and their willingness to please, brains, stoicism and tenacity truly amaze me. Hubbys dog, Belle, picked up that treat time was when 21:00 showed on the microwave. She has allowed me to remove a molar that my horse had kicked through her cheek, never pulled away, never got testy, just closed her eyes and held firm, then tried to drown me in kisses when it was done



: These dogs will come find me when they see anything is amiss. We can send them to one another, no matter where on property we are ( me to hubby, vice versa), they will also carry whatever to us.

Belle is crippled with arthritis ( Lyme disease) that has fused her spine, neck to nub, and will not complain. She just deals with it. Dallas is blind from a genetic disorder and he too doesnt complain. Should see him tearing across the pasture



: or getting too excited for his own good when I fire up the 4-wheeler , his favorite thing LOL Then there is his bouncing off things in his excitement LOL he just backs up and tries again :lol:

Have to say I am addicted to these dogs and I do not think I will own anything but.


----------



## Beccy (Dec 9, 2006)

I love so many different breeds, in fact I love all dogs, but if I had to choose just a couple, I would say the collies and shelties, because of all the many dogs we have had, they just seem to have the sweetest most loving temperaments. Some say they are timid and not good family dogs, but for the most part we have found the opposite.

I also really love German Shepherds, and Dobermans. GS has just been one of my fav's since I was a child and I had one a few years ago, she was my pride and joy. And when I was 12 years old I began walking two Dobes for a family down the street. A black/tan female Tara, and a huge red/tan male named Caleb. They were beautiful well bred dogs, and extremely well trained, and this was before the breed soared in popularity and all the backyard breeders started springing up. So many people I know say they would never trust them, but I would take a well bred dobe over many other popular breeds any day.

One thing that I wish, is that everyone who goes out to get a dog, would research breeds and think long and hard about what temperament and energy level fits their home and lifestyle. An adorable sleepy Bassett hound is perhaps not the best choice for a family that is very energetic, while something like a border collie, or a dalmatian (which were bred to run with carriage horses) is not a good choice for someone who sits around a lot. Working breeds need lots of exercise or they expend that energy in other, sometimes destructive ways. If more people would think about that before they buy, perhaps more of them would spend their entire lives in one home!

Some of our dogs also have been and are crossbreds...mutts, and I love them too. Every dog deserves a great home, not just the ones that cost a lot, but I DO wish people would get it through their heads about spaying and neutering. It is the only way to stop so many dogs form being unwanted. Okay...didn't mean to rant here, I just hate to miss an opportunity to say unless you are a serious breeder dedicated to producing the best pups you can, in numbers that can be homed, PLEASE SPAY AND NEUTER!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Not a rant at all Beccy. You made some very valid points!! :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Dec 9, 2006)

Small Breed: Boston Terrier

I like border collies too but i like the Boston Terrier is one of my all time faverits.


----------



## Beccy (Dec 9, 2006)

AppyLover2 said:


> Not a rant at all Beccy. You made some very valid points!! :aktion033:


Thanks but many people don't take it that way. We have always had more dogs (and cats) than the average family, (we currently have nine, all house dogs), we have placed some out, and kept many that might have been considered unadoptable for whatever reason, particularly the geriatrics. I have a dear friend who has done dog rescue and placement for years (and does an excellent job of matching owner types with the dogs), and he too somehow manages to keep all the geriatrics that come to him, who are comfortable and have some life left in them to enjoy. He is often worn out from all the work, puts many thousands of dollars a year into vet care, food, etc to help these animals, and still it feels like a drop in the bucket. There are so many irresponsible and uncaring people out there.

It breaks our hearts when we are not able to take all that we see in need. What we have taken in is just a tiny drop in a huge ocean, and if only people would realise that spaying and neutering is the only way to stem the flood. So I am afraid I do take every chance I get to push the spay/neuter message.

Did not mean at all to change the topic of the thread however, and do LOVE hearing about everyone's favourite breeds!



:


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2006)

Very good points, Beccy! For H and I, our dogs are a main priority and are "just" pets (all spayed and neutured). If I were a dog, I'd want to be just a pet too, which is a very imprtant job


----------



## sfmini (Dec 9, 2006)

Pembroke Welsh Corgis. Love them, big dogs in a small package. Very intelligent, protective of home, just wonderful, loving dogs. This is Gracie


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm with you 1000%, Beccy!

I've had a number of dogs in my 65 years; all were great in their way-but my'favorites' are: Chihuahua(not the dog for everyone, but I love 'em!); Schipperke, Rottie, Rhodesian Ridgeback(absolutely GREAT dogs), and for the BEST lap dog, Maltese, who maintain their bright, lively, friendly, puppy-like demeanor even as they age! I currently have a Chihuahua, a Maltese(best LITTLE dog I've EVER had, I believe-though I love my other little one, too...and a Ridgeback-all spayed females--sorry, I don't have a way to post a photo-one of these days I guess I will HAVE TO figure out how to put an album up on the 'net so I can then figure out how to post photos here....!) I have seen enough of them to also really like Shih-Tsu,and Dobie -and have always thought I'd like a little Pom! Have had my share of pound dogs, of various crosses, too. I very much agree that people should DO THEIR HOMEWORK about the characteristics of breeds-including crosses, such as are most pound dogs-before getting a dog. A dog should be a committment, not something that can be 'dumped' when the newness wears off,or it turns out to have breed characteristics that don't suit them(which, sadly, happens all too often these days.)

Margo


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 9, 2006)

Boxers all the way! They are the best. My boxer has never bit, growled, or acted mean towards ANYONE. She is the sweetest little thing, and ADORES kids! I love her so much.

Here she is licking her chops. :lol:


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2006)

I do breed but my best of the best are Shih Tzu no loosing hair and love to be a lap dog:

My Shih Tzu are under 6 lbs.











and Scotch Collies because hubby says so, Man dog and are good with my mini horses.

My daughter would say Lab because they are all around friendly dog like LindaL has mentioned.

I was babysitting her lab puppy at this time.


----------



## anoki (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I probably don't have to tell you....but Cardigan Corgi all the way!!!! :bgrin






There are soooo many things about them that I love....they are loyal, smart and unbelievably goofy!!!! (Honest read about them on a breed website, everyone says how goofy they are!!!)

Miss Moxie has been with me just over a year now....and what a ride!!!!



:



: Like the pembroke though, they are a big dog in a small package!!! That is the problem when most people get them....they get them because of their size.....but they are NOT a small dog!!

As for a big dog, I'd have to go with a Rottweiler. They are such beautiful and sucky dogs....I love 'em to bits!!!

I am also with Beccy on the researching the breed thing!!! I waited for 10 years before I got my first Cardigan! And after my sister's rotti passed away, a lot of cardi people started looking for a cardigan for her....but no, she is not a cardigan person....they have way too much energy for her lifestyle. So we are off to get another Rotti, today actually (she has no idea that's where we're going!!!! A 6 hour drive for a puppy!!!!!! :new_shocked: And I have to keep my mouth shut about it!!!!! lol It's going to be a long time til we get to the breeder's tomorrow!!!!!



: )

~kathryn


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 9, 2006)

I like most dogs but we have mostly had labs and have 4 now even though 2 are up there in years. We just aquired a miniature schnauzer puppy and just love her. We have never had a smalll dog she is so much fun and gets along great with the big girls.We also have had very good dogs that have come from the pound lab mix. collie shepard mix etc and we loved them dearly.


----------



## CZP1 (Dec 9, 2006)

My favorite is a miniature schnauzer (we lost ours in feb, still trying to convince hubby for a puppy) and I LOVE my labradoodle. We got him as a rescue and he is the sweetest kindest boy!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 9, 2006)

Small: Boston terriers

Large: Rotts, German Shepherds, and Labs

Right now we have a white coated lab, and a Boston.

Tinkerbell a few months ago






And a few days ago, looking pathetic for being punished.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2006)

Austalian Kelpies- I owned one for 9 years, until she passed away, and she was the greatest dog!

Huskies/Malamutes-I think they are just so gorgeous!

Labs- Again, I owned one, and adored her! I love them for hunting!

Weimeraners- I've never really been around them, but I love the way they look and the few that I have been around seem great!


----------



## minimama (Dec 9, 2006)

Can't narrow it down, I love them all! I am such a dog person, I teach dog 4-H, am a trainer, and have six of my own.

I love big dogs for teh most part for myself, but I love little dogs too.

Labs, black white and yellow, Golden Retrievers, German Shepherds. I have all of these right now. I also love Irish Setters, Great Danes, Belgian Malinois, Belgian Tervuren. Oh so many, I could go broke with all teh dogs I would get if I could. LOL


----------



## jayne (Dec 9, 2006)

I think that I am most fond of herding breed dogs. I just like their faithfulness, obedience and willingness to stay with the 'herd', although I would not acquire an individual that is very intense like some border collies. I have a 9 year old Australian Shepherd and I can't imagine a better dog. She came out of champion parents and when I had her spayed at 6 months her breeder had a cow. I told her that if I wanted another one I would BUY one, not make one! We also got adopted by a golden retriever/border collie mix, and while she's a great dog, she (at 11 years old) is still a little too intense for my liking and needs miles of exercise every day to keep her happy and not bugging us constantly. When these good girls are gone to their great reward, I think I will look at a smaller aussie or possibly a corgi.

I don't have any experience with little dogs but I have met a pug and a maltese both of which I thought were fun dogs and not poofy. I would want one that could be snuggly, but still tough enough to go on hikes and wrestle.

One thing I absolutely will not tolerate is any kind of dog agressiveness in any size dog that I would own. I want to be able to trust that if another dog comes up, that mine will not want to pick a fight with them. I want them to be predictable in regards to behavior as much as possible.

Jayne

Edited to add a picture of my aussie, sweet Carly:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 9, 2006)

My first love is and always will be Dobes but I shall not get another.

Pedigree breeds as a whole are so flipping unsound it is just not true- AND it is ALL our fault.

My next pup shall be a Pitbull (I do not mean an Am Staff)

Still banned by law over here- tough- no pedigree -GREAT.

No breed standards- none on paper anyway, no shows, nothing to live up to except the demands (very strong ones) of the breeders.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 9, 2006)

Mona my heart is sad for you. I see in that picture how noble of a dog Baylee is...where does the time go? I remember when I had my old Boxer girl I was trying to hold back the hands of time so that her time would not come and it came upon us all too quickly. I know what you are going thru my friend.

I have had many different breeds in my lifetime and loved each and every one of them for their distinct and peculiar habits and traits. As you all have guess by now.....my Lakota, the love of my life - canine sould mate has me wrapped around her big paw. I have found this breed the Cane Corso to be everything that I have always wanted wrapped up in one big solid dog. She is trusting of me, protective, guarding of her house, home and horses, playful and goofy with us here at home and all business like and serious once she's in the public eye. Such a big teddy bear, goof off, yet when she has to be her breed instincts come into play. I could not have a found a more loving, devoted dog in this ...the Cane Corso as I have found in Lakota. That being said...there is the Boxer, with thier clown like antics and thier totally amusing demeanor, stubborn streak and puppy-ish attitude through out their adult lives, I have found the Boxer to be one of the most amusing and heart warming breeds to own.

I tend to sway toward the big breeds but would not discount the smaller pups. If I ever have to get a small pup, I would love to have a miniature Dashund. I have met one or two and have heard such nice things about them.

Lakota keeping watch on her property and farm







...and goofing off wanting to play ball



:






My 5 yr. old Boxer Tweety






...and relaxing in the sun


----------



## Capall Beag IRL (Dec 9, 2006)

hi

my first love are Great Danes, which i bred and showed here in Ireland for many years but when my bitches died (of old age) i hadnt the heart to replace them.

So now i breed English Setters and English Springer Spaniels and the reason for this is because i do alot of hacking at the beach and i needed energetic dogs to keep up, as we often do 2-3hrs on the beach. They are the perfect family dogs, perfect manners, highly inteligent and never in a bad mood. They are great companions and go in the 4x4 with me all the time.

If i had to choose just 1 more it would be a Doberman, they get an awful bad press but in my experience with them they are wonderful dogs.

this is Tasha (English Setter asleep) and Tara (English Springer Spaniel) after a long hack on the beach






and three of them (Harry is the tricolour English Setter) on another trip to the beach






:saludando:


----------



## Ashley (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I am currently sitting in a house with my cocker spanial and my SO two bosten terriers. Its intresting them trying to get along..........however I love all three of them. i love dogs in general and there really isnt a bred I dont like.


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 9, 2006)

australian cattle dogs of course! they're energetic without being neurotic, intelligent, loyal, EASY care (the mud/dirt dries and just seems to fall off their coats) and just hard headed enough to keep you on your toes. besides, who couldn't love this face?









i love a lot of things about other breeds too, but the only other breed i'm really interested in owning is a standard manchester terrier........smaller, but tough and a gritty personality without a lot of grooming involved.


----------



## shane (Dec 9, 2006)

mine is a toy poodle, they are small, intelligent, dont cast, and my daughter can do anything with her, they are funny as well, this is CINDY my toy poodle, and shes special because she will be my last dog


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 9, 2006)

Like many of you, I also love all breeds of dogs but my absolute FAVORITE is the German Shepherd!

I can not imagine not ever having one. They are just the most devoted and loving dog and so very gentle. My Keisha is always at my side - where ever I am - she is also. She is so tuned in to all my moods and needs. Keisha is going on 13 and I dread to think of the day when I won't have her any more.

Here is my precious girl, Keisha-


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 9, 2006)

qtrrae said:


> Like many of you, I also love all breeds of dogs but my absolute FAVORITE is the German Shepherd!
> 
> I can not imagine not ever having one. They are just the most devoted and loving dog and so very gentle. My Keisha is always at my side - where ever I am - she is also. She is so tuned in to all my moods and needs. Keisha is going on 13 and I dread to think of the day when I won't have her any more.
> 
> Here is my precious girl, Keisha-



she is GORGEOUS! I have a fondness for German Shepherds too.. I especially like the darker ones like yours.



:

The cat is pretty neat too...


----------



## mininik (Dec 9, 2006)

I am always amazed at the incredible variety of dog breeds and mixes. I don't believe I've found one yet that I didn't like. I could say my favorites are Poodles, but then I love our Boxer and Boxer mix and have a list of others I would love to have just as much. How can anyone choose?


----------



## Shauna (Dec 9, 2006)

Large breed is the Labradors. These two in the pics belong to my husband, although we have both had several of them.

As far as small breeds, i've only had two different ones. One was the Pugs, which I still have a 16yr. old fawn. Lost the black one last year also 16 yrs. old. I also currently have two adorable MinPins. They have become our kids, since our boys are grown. They are also just so entertaining, I can't imagine not having them.

Here's my pics.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 9, 2006)

I have had many dogs in my life, I have also worked at large bording kennels and in humane societies. My parents owned a dog kennel for years raising little dogs. I finally found one I like. We have a chihuahua who is bigger than most but supposedly pure bred. He is about 10 lbs and a bundle of energy. He plays fetch and sleeps at my feet under the cover, but if the door knob rattles he becomes 10 foot tall and a vicious watch dog. Mickey has been the best family dog ever. He loves to chase a tennis ball and pop bubbles. He also loves to go on walks with his girl friends down the street.

Here he is with my one year old daughter and mick is about six months, four years ago.






I love this picture of him, the light is hitting him just right, he is standing on a park band shelter.


----------



## twister (Dec 9, 2006)

I love all dogs but have a special love for the sporting breeds. When my husband and I got married back in Ireland, the horse farm we worked at bred English Springer Spaniels and we were given the pick of the litter as a wedding present, that was Monty and what a fabulous dog he was. We had him for 16 wonderful years and we had him in Ireland, then we moved to England and of course he came with us, then we moved here to Canada and again we brought him too. One of his favourite things was to go the the playground with the neighbourhood kids, he would line up for the slide, climb up the steps and slide down with his ears flapping and then run around to the back of the line for his next turn :bgrin When he passed we just couldn't bear getting another springer, it would have felt like treachery so we waited a while and looked around and ended up getting a golden retriever in 1982, we started competing with that first dog and started breeding them in 1988. We have three goldens right now, Chili who is 6, Fox who is 3 and Torch who is 2. There are photos on my web site of all of them at www.Foxgold.com if you would like to see them, I always have problems posting pics :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## Miniv (Dec 10, 2006)

My family had a Golden Retriever when I was young.........and my husband adopted one when he was a teenager and smuggled it into his parent's basement, so I guess it was destined that we would always have a Golden Retriever in the family........

Yes, we love the Goldens.....but for me, it comes down to personality and not just breed. I have had in my life the following breeds (or combinations of) -- Irish Setter, Poodle, German Shepherd, Elk Hound, West Highland Terrier, Golden Retriever, Labrador, Corgi, Bear Dog, and Bernese Mt. Dog.......I've loved them all.

MA


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm well at this moment (just after midnight) it is NOT chorgeenies which are being naughty little pups who escaped out of there pen and are now all running amuck in my living room



:



: sigh i keep telling myself as i sit here with bloodshot eyes they wil have a good romp and tire themselves out to sleep for the night.. (ya right)





My all time favorite breed is a pit and/or an Am Staff. I love them and to be honest never met one I didnt like. I have done some rescue with the breed in So Cal as well as owned a few and found them to be loyal, brave, kind, gentle, smart and willing to please.

Next on the list would be a dobe and then a Great pyr.

Ok and even as tired and bleary eyed as I am I will admit my chorgeenies are on the list as well as they are fighting over a paper plate 2 times the size of them and proud when they run off with it.

heck who am I kidding I love all dogs!

Although I am not a huge fan of the herding dogs we have a Border Collie and just not the dog for me I love her , she is a good dog in fact a great dog very smart, very wanting to please just to much for me I need dog who doesnt spend all day "reading" me


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh so many to choose from.

For little dogs, I love the Shih-tzu and of course my Tibetan Spaniel. I know there are others.

As for large breeds, I have owned Akitas, Rotties, Anatolian Shepherds, and a cattle dog. I love them all though I tend to pick breeds that aren't very good listeners or have selective hearing. My Akitas were not like your normal Akita and because of that I don't think I will ever have another. I adored my Rottie and originally loved the Dobie until they bred them to look like great danes. They do seem to be coming back to the way they were meant to be.

Like many of you I have several dogs. After letting my old female Anatolian go a few weeks ago, and now my old male seeming to go down hill fast, when he is gone I will get another dog.

I have a female Cattle dog thats 8 or 9 yrs old not sure she was a Humane Society refugee. Got her 6 yrs ago.

The daughter of the two old Anatolians that is 8 yrs old. and a 6 yr old Tibetan Spaniel (male)

I have been thinking about another Rottie, a Dobie, a GSD, but think I will adopt a Boxer from the Rescue here in AZ. It will have to be a male as my cattle dog would prefer boys.

Robin


----------



## C & C Farms (Dec 10, 2006)

We had a English Springer Spaniel, a Border Collie and a Miniature/Toy Poodle and loved them all. We now have a German Shorthair Pointer who we just love to pieces. He is so friendly, smart and the biggest 80 lb baby you'd ever see! LOL My sister has a Sheltie who is absolutely adorable, I'd love to get one of those some day too!



:


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks TangoMango for the compliment on Keisha - we also have 2 other German Shepherds-

They are Tristan(belongs to our son, and is TOTALLY his dog) and then in the middle is my Keisha and on the other end is our male Shepherd, Khyzer. They are all good watch dogs and are also gentle with our family and our animals. All house dogs except Khyzer who sleeps on the porch with a heated bed.






Then we also have our sheltie, Mya - before we got her she had been used for show and spent her life living in a crate, now she is one of the family and we just love her.






Then last but certainly not least is our little Samantha - she came within 30 minutes of being euthanized - I brought her home from a horse auction-she is just a little love and even though she is the smallest she keeps the German Shepherds in line.


----------



## Lauralee (Dec 10, 2006)

Currently, we own a pit bulldog, a chi-weenie, a Pembroke Welsh Corgi, and two Anatolian Shepherds.

I have owned a large variety of breeds of dogs....and some of the best ones were mutts. I tend to buy purebred dogs, as a rule, and have owned some excellent purebreds that made terrific farm companions.

I have also owned some registered purebred dogs that did NOT prove to be good dogs.

I used to think that the Corgi was my "perfect" breed, because my Corgi Jasper is so awesome. But after going through two other Corgis that were aweful to own (ie not as trainable and chasing horses), I now think that Jasper is just an exceptional example of his breed.

In the past, I have owned (since childhood, and in my family) the following dogs listed with my personal experiences with the breed:

*Akitas*...not good with horses, not very obedient, love to fight, stubborn

*Schnauzers*....had a really good one and a couple of bad ones that were too independent

*Pit Bulldogs*....mostly in my family, could be GREAT or could be terrible if undisciplined

*Rat Terriers*...had a really great one as a kid, tends to be mass produced by puppy mills

*Poodles*...have had several in the past, all good dogs but tend to be hypersensitive to foods and environment, nervous

*Labradors*...have had several terrific labs, great breed but sadly mass produced by every tom dick and harry

*Old English Sheepdogs.*..my husband's love, I myself think these are the stupidest dogs in the world, but cute despite a lot of upkeep

*Dachshunds*...can be mean! but had a good one as a kid...then a bad one as adult, another mass produced breed

*Austrailian Cattle Dogs*...mass produced in our area, had one from rescue that was AWESOME until he taught all the other dogs to chase horses relentlessly

*Austrailian Shepherds*...haven't had a good one yet...

*German Shepherds*...had a couple as a kid...the last one bit the horses and had to go

*Collies...*had a pair of these as a kid that we fostered...great dogs, just too much upkeep for living in East Texas

*Border Collies*...had one of these as an adult and it had not received the proper amount of training. It was the most headstrong, heck bent on chasing horses, cars, goats, buckets, feet, legs, cats, crickets, anything that moved...and I hated that dog....belonged to a boyfriend, thank God, but he was dumber than the dog!

*Great Dane*...have owned one of these in recent years....beautiful but lazy and made a personality change one day ...became aggressive toward the horses and had to rehome her. I dearly loved that dog but the horses are primary at my house so she had to go.

The one and only breed that has been absolutely perfect from the start, and the breed I know I will own as long as I am able, is the Anatolian Shepherd.






My Anatolians went to work spontaneously at the age of just a few months. They have both become excellent guardians of the herd and our family. This breed has turned out to be EXACTLY like the literature had stated they should. As long as breeders continue to select for working traits, and cull dogs with inferior personalities, the working ability should be preserved. However, I realize that this won't always happen. Now that AKC has recognized the breed and it is being presented in the showring, the goals of some breeders will ruin the working ability inherent of the breed.


----------



## Warpony (Dec 10, 2006)

can I answer "all of them"? heh, that isn't entirely true but I am a fan of dogs in general.

My favorite small breed is Hairless Chinese Crested Dogs, though. hands down, no doubt about it. I have two of them and they are just the best dogs I have ever had, ever.

This is Nigel, in his winter coat. he was adopted from an all breed rescue in february of 2002:






This is Mylo (hanging out with one of our cats, Irvine, in his big sisters crate), I got him from a show breeder for $10 in paperwork fee's when he went oversized and couldn;t be shown anymore... He has allergies and constantly gets yeast infections in his skin and ears, no matter what we feed him or what we do for his skin, but most of the time we keep it under control and he is a real blessing to our family so we don;t mind the extra effort:






Nigel is my favorite dog in the whole wide world, and is my heart dog. Thankfully he has GREAT skin (better then mine) that requires no care at all, because Mylo's skin more then makes up for it in the care it needs. This is a breed where you REALLY have to do your research before buying to reduce your chances of having problems. Since I don;t buy the dogs, i adopt or rescue them, I take what I can get and know there is a risk but for most people I would recommend finding a RESPONSIBLE breeder and doing tons of research before hand.

My favorite large breed is Standard Poodle. Someday after both of my nekkid boys have crossed the rainbow bridge (hopefully not for another 15 years) I will have a Standard Poodle.

But I have to say, as much as I love my breeds of choice, plain old mutts are just about the best. Our big dog Misty is just wonderful, we think she is part GSD, but no clue what else she has in her, other then a big old heart of gold.

This is Misty, making her dad's side of the bed smell like dog:






No matter what other dogs we have around here, we always keep one adopted/rescued mutt.



:


----------



## Mona (Dec 10, 2006)

Lauralee...I am sooo disappointed! You FORGOT Stanley!! I know he didn't work out well for you and had to go to a new home, but he was still a CUTIE!



:


----------



## Jess P (Dec 10, 2006)

Sheltie by FAR.

I have only had a shetland sheepdog, a husky, and a beagle before and I am 100% sure my favorites are shelties. I also groom dogs in my animal science class so I am exposed to many breeds every day. Shelties are sweet, quiet, protective, loyal, loving, obedient, and smart. The ones I have been around have never run off, always come when called, and learn very quickly.

This is my girl, Kasey. She is around 10 years old and I had her since she was a pup.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 10, 2006)

Kiri, Kitty and Kassy proving that dogs can fly.






Sam ( telling the photographer he could eat her if he wanted!!) Kitty ,Tessa (Sheltie) and Evil

Personified otherwise known as Moppet, my Tibetan Spaniel.

I had to give her to a friend as she kept attacking Kitty (No, REALLY!!)

Just in case you got the idea that the Dobes I have now are unsound!!

I was quite lucky with these.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 10, 2006)

Shauna said:


> Large breed is the Labradors. These two in the pics belong to my husband, although we have both had several of them.
> 
> As far as small breeds, i've only had two different ones. One was the Pugs, which I still have a 16yr. old fawn. Lost the black one last year also 16 yrs. old. I also currently have two adorable MinPins. They have become our kids, since our boys are grown. They are also just so entertaining, I can't imagine not having them.
> 
> Here's my pics.



How funny that we both own black labs and minpins (I have one of each). I love my spoiled rotten minpin!!



:


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2006)

Lauralee --

It definitely s a "dog by dog" kind of thing because my parents had an OES (Old English Sheedpog), Oliver. They and I have had lots of dogs, some very smart and some not so smart, but Ollie was the smartest dog I have ever known. He was a once in a lifetime kind of animal and so smart it was almost spooky sometimes (like he could read your mind).

NOW, my shih-tzu's, the ones I have won't win any IQ challanges. Winston is the smartest and can manipulate H and I very well, but Willow is really pretty dumb (but sweet). I will not say what we call her at home as it's not at all politically correct. But, we love her so much despite her being not too bright





Jill


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 10, 2006)

My favorite is the Welsh Pembroke Corgi. Before I got Copper, I didn't much care for the Corgis and thought they were goofy looking. But when I was at Nationals and saw Copper, he was 9 weeks old and just the cutest puppy, I had to have him.

Copper is just the smartest dog and not just in my opinion. Several people who have meet Copper have also commented on his abilities, it's almost as if you can see him thinking.

Anyway, here are a few pictures of the brat.











I came home from work and found him sleeping on my bed. So I hurried up and grabbed my camera.






Taffy & Copper, these two played constantly.

When I graduate next year I can't wait to get one or two more Corgis! :aktion033:


----------



## minicuteness (Dec 10, 2006)

Pugs, I've always loved there cute face...also there sweet and loveable.

Border Collies, I always wanted one...seem like a sweet and very smart dog.


----------



## tagalong (Dec 10, 2006)

For big dogs.... no doubt about it... _*[SIZE=10pt]BORZOI![/SIZE]*_

I see on previous pages that some have said they thought this breed or that breed was dumber than a bag of hammers... I do not think that is fair - as any breed is comprised of _individuals_...

I was told that *Folli* - my borzey girl - would never do obedience or agility or flyball.... well, she did - and she loved it - and was the hit of many agility trials! She often had time faults - due to excessive zoomie miles between obstacles at times and jumping too high out of sheer delight :lol: - but she took such great joy in it that people loved to watch her on course....

One well know trainer pulled Folli & I aside after we exited the ring at a trial... Folli all grins and happiness - and me still laughing over her antics - and solemnly told her eager students/clients with border collies and Aussies straining at their leashes that Folli and I were what agility was _supposed _ to be about... I have never forgotten how _good_ that made me feel... it is not all about winning... but the fun to be had...

Oh yeah - here is the dog that was too dumb to do agility...



:











And for small dogs - ever since I worked on a hunter/jumper/dressage farm that bred them - *[SIZE=10pt]Smooth Fox Terriers!![/SIZE]*

*Tagalong* (Tag) was my first... and she brought up* Folli*....











And then *Folli* was left to bring up *Fig*... (born on Christmas Day - her registered name is _Sunrise Figgy Pudding_)











When I lost *Folli*.... a strange thing happened - all the planets went out of whack and this little guy came into our lives.... his nose is _not_ long!

*Tug* as a puppy....






He grew up to be a *Border Terrier * (go figure - that was what he started out as!) - not a Borzoi or a Smooth Fox - but we love him anyway...






And* Fig * and *Tug* both enjoy agility - but especially -_* [SIZE=10pt]FLYBALL!![/SIZE]*_
















So - have I bored you all yet?

I am partial to sighthounds and terriers - that much seems clear....



:


----------



## JeanH (Dec 10, 2006)

German Shepherds! They are so dedicated and loyal. Then, a close 2nd are pit bulls. Daisy May and Boogie are my constant house dog companions. Despite their breed's bad rep, my two are the kindest, most loving dogs you will ever meet and neither has ever met a stranger. I have been told by many that Boogie eyes are so calm and peaceful.

UKC CH Heidi






Ilse






Max






Gretel






Anke






Daisy May






Boogie






Jean


----------



## Lauralee (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL Oops Mona I sure did forget Stanley and likely some others as well!

Stanley is making his family very happy as their housedog and lap buddy now. He just never could quit snapping at the foals. And I don't have the time patience or inclination to deal with a dog once that starts.

I agree Jill...It is about the individual, HOWEVER it can be said that each breed has its broad tendencies....towards one type of personality or another. Otherwise, there would be no distinct difference of behavior/personality between breeds! Training is one thing, but why go against the basic grain of the animal? I'd rather start with a breed that generally has the personality I want. And go from there.....

I do like the bunch I have now. And as long as they continue to get along and work for our farm, they can stay!


----------



## tagalong (Dec 10, 2006)

Lauralee said:


> I agree Jill...It is about the individual, HOWEVER it can be said that each breed has its broad tendencies....towards one type of personality or another. Otherwise, there would be no distinct difference of behavior/personality between breeds! Training is one thing, but why go against the basic grain of the animal? I'd rather start with a breed that generally has the personality I want. And go from there.....



But it still comes down to individuals... and false labels. As pit bull fans can attest to.

If I had listened to the "facts" on Borzois... that they are aloof... can never be trusted off leash... not demonstrative... leary of strangers... unable to do anything except lure-coursing.... then* Folli * would never have done what she excelled at... certified Therapy Dog along with all her agility and flyball fun...

I took *Folli * to a lure-coursing clinic. At 32" she was tall for a bitch - and looked like speed standing still. She was interested when she saw the other dogs running - and eager to catch what they were after... until - _WHAT?_ - she realized it was a _plastic bag_. HUH? A dog who was used to running down coyotes and knocking them over (at our former farm) saw no point in chasing some dumb bag... so when released at the start line she simply sat down. Let those other fools chase some dumb bag...

So much for lure coursing!

Back to the off-leash area - and splash in the river and race in circles and always - _always_ - come flying when called....

*Tag* the fox terrier was not actually a terrier, I think :lol: ... more of a Lab or a Golden in a terrier skin. When my friends were practicing for field trials with their Goldens, *Tag* would fuss and fret in the truck - so we thought we would start her on the retriever training for fun - as she loved to swim and retrieve _anything_. Well - she could have done a trial... she would "honour"... "mark" the bird(s)... send to brush or water... and she had a soft mouth to boot. A couple of the Goldens would not touch actual ducks - Tag thought they were just slightly oily (and heavy) toys...

She also herded the minis - circling and gathering like a Border Collie... she knew _Away to me!_ and _Come By!_ and _That'll do! _

I miss her...





*Fig*, on the other hand, thinks water sucks and is best avoided - unless it comes out of a bucket or a hose! Retrieving anything other than toys/balls is patently ridiculous... and the bestest fun you can have is mousing/moling in the loft/flower beds... she is also conveniently deaf when she needs to be - and has a distinct stubborn streak that Tag never had...

Yes - breeds have basic characteristics... but within those parameters the individuals can cover a wide spectrum of personalities and aptitude.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 10, 2006)

My favorite breed of dog is the miniature schnauzer because of their human like qualities and their non-shedding. They are wonderful with kids and are wonderful with other animals, dogs, cats, etc.

My other favorite breed is the golden retriever because of their intelligence, they are so very easy to train and just want to please. Wonderful family dog. They also are wonderful with kids and other animals.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 10, 2006)

O.K.- I need a mansion if i had all the breeds I wanted :lol: We have an English Mastiff right now( wouldn't trade him for anything Best van buddy and takes all the hugs you can give)- But do love St.Bernards had one when I was little- I would like to own a Great Dane some time in my life- Have had Springer Spaniel(my husband would love another



: ) - but my best best dog friend was a border collie mix from the pound- I would have 10 more of him :bgrin

Here is Storm at 18 months


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Dec 11, 2006)

My favorite breed of dog is the Shih Tzu! I love their sweet, sweet personalities, their playfulness, happy go lucky natures and faithfulness. The no shed hair! Yes, they are alot of work to keep in coat because we show and I have one that is going to be a great agility dog too! We also have 2 Pembroke Welsh Corgi who are also fantastic boys (neutered) very intelligent, great around both our big and small horses - great herding dogs for anything!

our show dogs live right inside with us as well as Jake and Cody, the corgis (actually my son's dogs)

Ths is our newest little girl "Seminole Spirits Bewitched" or Samantha at 6 weeks old =Sami for short She is 4 months now and just a doll - She is just a love bug!






Sami's Sire Ch Seminole Ragin Spirits aka Rage - she is going to look just like him!






Here is Chaser - just shy of his Championship - he has alot more gold than this pic shows











Chaser as a 5 month old puppy






Unfortunately I don't have pictures of Fiona, my black and white shih tzu or our corgis downloaded in this computer


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 11, 2006)

My favorite breed of is a half Jack Russel/half toy terrier mix, we raise them and they turn out to be such great dogs! Very loyal, loving, and fun!

Here is my dog Tucker as a lil' pup~




































Tucker watching over different breeds that we raise~






Tucker and his lil' brothers (same parents but from a diff. litter)~






And other pups that we have raised (same breed)~


----------



## Katie12 (Dec 11, 2006)

German Shepherds are my favorite big dog ( I have four)

My little Yorkie is my favorite small dog I have one 6 mos. old. She is adorable and she is totally housebroke. Thats a first most yorkies I know are very hard to housebreak but she is smart and was easy. Paper broke her first.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 11, 2006)

I have raised and shown, lhasa Apsos, afgans, frenchies, chins bouviers and jack russells but my favorites have been the Mini Dachshunds. They have so much personality and the long coats have the controlled enthusiasm that the smooths cant seem to get a handle on but I love them anyway! lol My best friend ever is Esther who is a lab/golden cross from the guide dog school. She is currently an unemployed couch potato but she is and always will be my soul mate.







These two are Daphne, the black and tan who is expecting puppies from dapple champion Danny, and the red is Champion Ad-Sims Victoria, mother of my little Heir to the Throne aka Harry.











YNot Queen of the Hunt aka Hunter decided showing was not for her so she will be bred in spring. She is my velcro dog.






We have doxies in spots too here. Babs is a piebald and Candy a dapple.














Esther and her sister Sarah at school .. Also have two corgis Jake and Caroline. She is in my avitar.

Lyn


----------



## Candice (Dec 11, 2006)

After exposure to a large variety of dog breeds over the years, I am a Die Hard BOXER MOM!!! I have never met a more wonderful, intelligent or sensitive breed. There are "good apples" and "Bad apples" in every barrel, but I have yet to meet a bad one in the Boxer Barrel.



:

On Oct. 30th My very best friend Nicky of 13+ years was put to rest. She was a Cocker Spaniel. I had her cremated and when I pass away her remains will be buried with mine.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 11, 2006)

Chows forever and always will be chows. They are the best family dog ever, great with kids, love the outdoors, easy care for a fuzzy breed, loyal, tidy, very catlike so if you don't like cats you probably won't like chows



:

here is my first one...late in life with an ever present cat at her butt both her and the cat have been gone about 7-8 years






Next is Deva also now deceased. She was the one my 2 yr old would steal dog food from she would just move over so he could have a snack with her. She was dog aggressive but loved people man I miss this dog.






and Deva again about 1 month before we lost her to stomach cancer.






Here is Sherri she is Deva's daughter and was briefly a foster dog with us for about 6 months, she went on to live a life of luxury at the beach



: Sherri loved all other dog's all people, she was more like a golden retriever than a chow :bgrin

this picture stinks but it is only one I can find






and last but never least MicMar Ruby Tuesday o Runamuk

Ruby tue tue






and Ruby, willy, and my son in a just delightful photoshoot



:



: even my dog wont pose nice...and excuse the mud it is the mud season here



:


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 11, 2006)

This is my husband's favorite breed. He is a Pit and this is his piture from when Caesar was 5 months old last may. Sigh... I need to get a more current photo!






While the above dog is cute, I am extremely partial to my favorite breed which I have grown up with for the past 30 years! (URGG How time flies!). Definately not a dog for many people, but I personally will never own anything but my Siberian huskies as long as I am healthy enough to own them! Very cat like, very clean, normally not aggressive to people, but they do have some hunting instincts to hunt what ever is smaller than themselves. If properly watched and trained I have found that they really are not that much of a problem with the horses. But the key is "trained"!

Here is one of my favorite Sibes... My mom's 1994 female named Brandy. Picture taken last winter.






And here is the love of my life Glacier, a 1999 vintage. (Sorry hubby, but he is more cuddly than you! Tee Hee Hee!) Picture taken last fall.






Glacier keeping an eye on his ball last winter. After all, you never know when it might try to get away!






And lastly, Glacier by the Christmas tree. I love to photograph Sibes by Christmas trees as there is just something about the scene that makes me feel that these dogs belong in Christmas settings!


----------



## pamk (Dec 11, 2006)

I have recently been converted to a new favorite....Redbone Coonhound! I have a 9 month old puppy and he has been the best dog so far....BESIDES my Cardigan Welsh Corgi who before T-Bone held number one best dog honors...now I have TWO best dogs!!! Who would have thought a coonhound??? Not me..for sure!! :lol:


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 11, 2006)

This is Rapha Adoni, he was a red fawn Chinese Shar Pei. we lost him in 2005 at the age of 7 to stomach cancer.

Next is my new heart throb, Shadrach. He is a 3 year old Mini Doxie.






This is my 5 year old female CSP Jireh's Promise Of Provision.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 12, 2006)

TangoMango said:


> And a few days ago, looking pathetic for being punished.


That is the cutest faces ever


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 12, 2006)

My favorite Breed is LUCA! Hee hee. Ok his name is Luca and he is a Huskey German Shepher mix. Personality aside, I love the long feathering (probably long haired GSD - love em), the tail that curls up over his back (reminicent of arabians and just seems ellegant especially with his flowing feathering), and his color. His personality cracks me up though he can be a total pistol. He talks to us in yodals and grunts and whines and sighs. He loves to hang out with us and the horses. He helps run the minis by runing along side them and bouncing around. He crosses his front legs when he lays down and he also lays upside down. Hes a nut. and I love him!



:

I also love my German Shepherd dog Madison. She is a very calm and gentle soul. She looks like a big teddy bear. She can make "the face" on cue. Those really big eyes get even bigger as she looks pathetically up at you. Its really cute whe she goes bouncing across the yard with Luc.

Madi






baby Luca






smileing Luca






His tail is straighter because it was wagging but it curls up right over his back otherwise














:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 12, 2006)

oh my Watcheye your Luca is a handsome boy! ok, my favorite is MUTTS. we have had lots of different mixes over the years and i love them all. the few prebred dogs we have had, seems like they have all had health problems!

this is my Tank, his mother was yellow lab and australian shepherd, father unknown.






his niece Shasta, her father is Tank's brother and her mother is queensland heeler and border collie






and my wee little man Zaccheus, half JRT and the other half pom and chihuahua - this is a baby picture, he is all grown up now almost 2 years old.






we also have a brother and sister that are maltese, chihuahua, min pin and "some kind of terrier", and our old man is queensland heeler and beagle. our purebred great dane we got as a free pup has cost us well over $3000 in medical bills so far... and our newest addition is a purebred rat terrier so we are praying that she will NOT take the same path... since we actually paid a decent sum of money for her, maybe we will get lucky! learned that "free pup" lesson, yes we did!!

i will always have and love my mutts, but if money was no object and i could have a guaranteed healthy purebred, i would love to have a Gordon Setter (built like an Irish Setter but with coloring like an Rott or Dobie) and an Irish Wolfhound (because they are so HUGE)


----------



## minimule (Dec 12, 2006)

Like a lot of you, I can't pick just one. I've had a large variety of dogs over my life; chows, mutts, pitbull, lab, hounddog, JRT, GSP.

My best buddy ever was my pit cross. Someone dumped him in our garage and we found him the day after Christmas. He was the most loyal dog I've ever owned. He protected me from everything bad. He stayed with me for 12 yrs until his liver gave out.

Now, we have a 13 yr old GSP that has been the sweetest girl ever. MY dog, and probably my 2nd best ever is Baylee, the Bluetick Coonhound. She goes with me everywhere, loves to play and LOVES to cuddle. She's smart as a whip too. I love to hear a hound singing. She gets lots of attention and compliments whenever we go anywhere.


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 12, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]I LOVE dogs! In my adult life time - so far I have had:[/SIZE]

Doberman Pinscher

American Pit Bull Terriers ( Use to breed and show them ).

Cocker Spaniels

German Shepard

Labrodor Retriever

My favorite breed out of all of these is the Pit Bull - no doubt about it I have never had more loyal dogs, of course they must be raised correctly, as with all protective breeds. Next is the Cocker Spaniel. What little lover's!

I have always wanted a Great Dane, I love all of the big breeds. I have vowed though - to never purchase another dog - there are so many out there waiting to be adopted.

Lori


----------



## ~Karen~ (Dec 21, 2006)

Such a fun thread! I LOVE dogs of all shapes, colors and sizes! I've had many different breeds over my life time, and I agree, it's all in the individual dog more than the breed.

BTW... I am in love with your dog, Folli! She looks like her whole heart is in making those jumps, just toooo cute!

From the breeds I have had the pleasure to own, my all time, #1 favorite (and will always be) Jynger. She was the strangest looking Pit Bull/ Border Collie cross I have ever seen! As a pup, she looked like a Pit, but she never outgrew that lanky teenage stage as she got older, and never, never grew into her huge, upright ears! She was the oddest color brindle, with every dog color in the rainbow on her you could imagine. Jynger always knew my feelings, and was so in tune with me that we were like one. She was my go everywhere buddy and obeyed every request asked. She was very protective of us, her pack. At the age of 7, She died of an intestinal parasite that the vet wasn't able to save her from. :~(

My 2 runner up dogs are the individual Bull Mastiffs Bravo's Lord Byron of Tueri (AKA: Sam) and Bravo's Treasure Ilan'd (AKA: Onery) which I enjoyed showing and raising a litter from! I had 5 other Bull Mastiffs at the time as well, one being a rescue. They are so much fun, but I wouldn't recommend for a novice dog owner since at 150 lb. plus, they are very powerful and will literally drag you around unless well trained. They are a cousin to the larger, English Mastiff breed.

Then my red fawn Pomeranian, Bravo's Kibbles (AKA: Kibbles) who was 3 1/2 lbs. full grown. I also raised Poms, had 5 of various colors, all Tea Cup. All had wonderful personalities and easily trained. They were alot of fun to have around.

All of the above mentioned dogs have since passed on, mostly due to old age now, and we have 1 very sweet Blue Heeler/Beagle mix that my children love to pieces, and is so naturally well mannered.

Hubby wants an Old English Bull Dog, me, I want to purchase another pair of Bull Mastiffs some day and show once again.

~Karen


----------

